# Enduro-Bereifung - die eierlegende Wollmilchsau



## Female (24. Mai 2010)

Zur Abwechslung mal eine sachliche Frage  :
Welche Enduro-Bereifung habt ihr drauf?
Ich suche die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die ideale Kombination aus Rolleigenschaften, Grip, Plattensicherheit und Gewicht. 
Durchprobiert habe ich schon etliche, das was ich wollte habe ich noch nicht gefunden - Intense und Swampthing zu schwer, Conti Diesel mit zuwenig Grip, Ignitor ständig mit Platten, Minion braucht für entsprechend Grip vorne eine 40er Mischung, was treten geradeaus oder bergauf auf Asphalt zur Qual macht, Fat Albert als absoluter Reinfall wenn der Untergrund mal zur Abwechslung nass ist und generelle Abneigung gegen Schwalbe...
Mit welchen Reifen seit ihr unterwegs? Einsatzgebiet ist irgendwo zwischen Enduro und Freeride, d.h. relativ lange Anstiege, relativ ruppige Abfahrten.


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. Mai 2010)

Hei.

Also, fahre wenn ich tourenmäßig unterwegs bin den Minion in der FR Version...vorne wie hinten...

Bei Liftfahrereien den Minion, vorne 42a hinten 60a.

(zZt hab ich vorne allerdings den HighRoller in der Pattex^^ - Version)


Für mich existiert diese eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht - und ich brauch sie auch nicht. 

wenn ichs bergab krachen lassen will..such ich mir nen Lift in der Nähe oder einen Shuttleservice
...dann darf der Reifen auch kleben weil er eh nur bergab rollen braucht

...und für mich erschließt es sich so: wenn ich einen Reifen brauche, wie mit einer 40a Mischung, benötige ich auch das restliche Equipment für die Ansprüche der Abfahrt..d.h.Protektorenweste, Fullface etc pp. und das hab ich gewiss auch keinen Bock bergauf mit-hochzutreten...

Tourentechnisch hab ich halt dann die leichteren FR-Reifen, leichte Protektoren... muss dafür halt dann Abstriche bei der Abfahrtswahl bzw Abfahrts-Fahrweise in Kauf nehmen...

bin aber mal gespannt was gleich so als Wollmilchsau hier noch angepriesen wird




vlg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (24. Mai 2010)

Lifte haben wir keine in der direkten Umgebung. Für mich ist es normal, 500-800 hm hoch zu treten und danach geniale Abfahrten zu geniessen. Ich bin nach wie vor der Ansicht, dass man sich die geilen Abfahrten durchaus erkämpfen darf - und sie dafür nicht mit x Posern mit den dümmsten Sprüchen und neusten Bikes teilen braucht. 
*Die* eierlegende Wollmilchsau brauch ich auch nicht - aber etwas, dass sich in ihrer Nähe bewegt.


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. Mai 2010)

ok - 500-800hm bin ich auch noch dabei^^auch ohne Lift...aber auch ohne 42a

war ja auch net böse gemeint mein Geschreibsel gell, net falsch verstehen...


vlg


----------



## black soul (24. Mai 2010)

> Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau brauch ich auch nicht - aber etwas, dass sich in ihrer Nähe bewegt.


hallo, 

sorry wenn ich so dazwischen quatsche.
ich hab das gerade gelesen, meine freundin hat den hier und ist super zufrieden. sogar park geht damit. 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ntal-Rubber-Queen-2009-Faltreifen::10562.html

bin schon wieder weg und gruss


----------



## thomas.h (24. Mai 2010)

Mein derzeitiger bester Kompromiss ist vorne Minion in 2,5" Singleply, 42er Mischung (eher schwer), dafür wird hinten gespart. Hab gerade noch den Nevegal drauf, der hinten locker reicht, wenn vorn genügend Potential vorhanden ist. Überlege sogar, einen leichten Mountainking hinten zu montieren.

Grüße, Thomas

PS: Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich ergänzen, dass bei leichten Hinterreifen ein Downhillschlauch oder Tubeless sehr von Vorteil sind!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (24. Mai 2010)

Bontrager big earl 2,5 wet Falt.

Ich fahre den an meinem Enduro und finde den Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht, Rollwiderstand und grip für mich passend.


----------



## Kettenglied (24. Mai 2010)

Vorne 42er Minion in 2.5" , Hinten 60er Ardent in 2.4"

Damit läßt es sich auch noch ganz gut bergauf treten.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Mai 2010)

......conti vertical in 2.35 am einen all mountain und am anderen  nobbys in 2,4  wobei die mir bei nässe ziemlich auf den sack geh´n , weil sie sich extrem schnell mit schlamm zusetzen - is´dann wie ´ne wurstpelle ....denke auch , DEN  reifen schlechthin gibts nicht - entweder zu schwer ,zu teuer ,  zu hoher rollwiderstand , zu wenig seitenhalt , zu wenig grip .... gibts an jedem was auszusetzen ...


----------



## Jennfa (24. Mai 2010)

Egal ob nass oder trocken, meine MM 2,35 sind schon einige Zeit treue Begleiter . 

MM 2,35, vorne GG wenns matschig ist und hinten normale Gummimischung.
Maxxis Advantage vorne und hinten Ardent in 2,4 gehen ähnlich gut. MM in GG ist aber vorne besser. 
Conti Rubberqueen in 2,4 spielen wohl auch noch in der Liga, bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren.

Viel Spaß beim Grübeln !


----------



## tombrider (24. Mai 2010)

Ladies only?
Unterscheiden sich die Anforderungen von Bikerinnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (24. Mai 2010)

quatsch , aber man darf das doch auch !!! hier mal diskutieren - so ganz unter uns  weibern !!! nicht wahr !!!


----------



## Female (25. Mai 2010)

Herzlichen Dank für die vielen Inputs. Da gibts noch den einen oder anderen Reifen zum ausprobieren.


----------



## dubbel (25. Mai 2010)

Kenda Nevegal 2,35" Stick-E


----------



## morph027 (25. Mai 2010)

Michelin 2010 WildRock'R  Ich bin begeistert, das bei dem Preis. Der Nevegal ist aber auch ganz nett.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2010)

..bei nässe ist der nevegal aber auch nicht DER bringer ... setzt sich allerdings wenig zu , das stimmt .-


----------



## tombrider (25. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..bei nässe ist der nevegal aber auch nicht DER bringer ... setzt sich allerdings wenig zu , das stimmt .-



Redest Du vom Stick-E? Die Foren sind ja voll des Lobes über ihn bei Nässe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2010)

..mein kumpel hat ihn letzte woche bei uns´rer tour draufgehabt und bei nassen wurzeln , sowie sehr schlammigen wegen , ist er des öfteren gerutscht .... und war nicht so sonderlich begeistert ...


----------

